# pyrodex



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

Can anyone tell me the approximate shelf life of pyrodex powder. I hane an old can about half full sealed and stored in a cool, dark cupboard. Is there any fire left in it?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

you shouldn't have any problem with it. I've got some that I've had several years and it still works just fine. As long as it has been sealed tight it will work just fine.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I have had many customers talk about how amazing it is that it lasts so long. They buy a couple of bottles at a time. Seems that muzzleloading supplies are becoming harder to find in the Central Ohio area.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Your good to go....


----------

